# Roland PC60 Driver needed...



## Marcee00 (Dec 23, 2006)

I am looking for the driver for the Roland PC60...I have misplaced my disk. I had to get a new computer and need the driver...I finding it hard to locate since the company will not give out any information on the machine because of the age. And I really like this cutter.
Thank you for your help.
Marcy


----------



## clivelaw (Jul 8, 2009)

is it the same as the roland p12 having said that your p60 is a 24" printer cutter i think but if you want i can let you have a copy of my p12 if it helps you can also contact roland uk they are very helpfull


----------



## rasbldrs (Jan 1, 2006)

the pc600 is the 24" printer cutter, I think pc60 is 12"



clivelaw said:


> is it the same as the roland p12 having said that your p60 is a 24" printer cutter i think but if you want i can let you have a copy of my p12 if it helps you can also contact roland uk they are very helpfull


----------



## corakes (Nov 15, 2007)

check this out:
you can download it here:
color


----------



## Marcee00 (Dec 23, 2006)

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Designer007 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you so much. I googled this over and over and got it from this thread.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Here is a link to Roland Site if the other one didn't work.
 //


----------



## christinew (Feb 28, 2010)

Does anyone know where i can get a copy or download of the roland color camm pc 60 driver, I just purchased this machine and now I can not get a driver to run it on xp, I have already ordered the ink for this machine and anyone who has one can you please tell me what ink cartridge goes on the bottom next to the cutting blade. If someone can help me please advise.


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

christinew said:


> Does anyone know where i can get a copy or download of the roland color camm pc 60 driver, I just purchased this machine and now I can not get a driver to run it on xp, I have already ordered the ink for this machine and anyone who has one can you please tell me what ink cartridge goes on the bottom next to the cutting blade. If someone can help me please advise.


Here it is:

http://download.rolanddg.jp/cs/color/driver/d033200j.exe 

-Dana


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

christinew said:


> Does anyone know where i can get a copy or download of the roland color camm pc 60 driver, I just purchased this machine and now I can not get a driver to run it on xp, I have already ordered the ink for this machine and anyone who has one can you please tell me what ink cartridge goes on the bottom next to the cutting blade. If someone can help me please advise.


You can download a driver from Rolands site here is the link
http://support.rolanddga.com/_layouts/rolandreports/_productsupportsearch.aspx

You orderd INK??? this unit doesn't use ink it uses ribbons. The Cartridges go in the door on the front of the unit. Did you make sure it was working before you purchased it? The ribbons for this unit are getting hard to find.


----------



## christinew (Feb 28, 2010)

no i did not , I was told the young man only used it to cut and never printer. I did order ribbons but what is the large one for next to the cutting blade that moves back and forth.
Thanks for the help so far.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

christinew said:


> I did order ribbons but what is the large one for next to the cutting blade that moves back and forth.
> Thanks for the help so far.


Can you post a photo? I think you are talking about the ribbon cable that controls the head, however I don't remember it hanging down where you can see it. But it has been a while.


----------



## christinew (Feb 28, 2010)

I can take a picture but how do i upload to t shirt forum, i am new to this site if you can advise me I will do so for you.
thanks


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

christinew said:


> I can take a picture but how do i upload to t shirt forum, i am new to this site if you can advise me I will do so for you.
> thanks


 You will have to use the advanced option at the bottom of the post area to attach the file.


----------



## crouger11 (Dec 15, 2011)

Please can someone help me! I just bought a Roland pc-60 and its seems pretty good but know drivers came with it and I downloaded them from Roland and i can get it to print in photoshop and corel draw and it will cut in Great Cut which seems to be trashy software! How or what do i need to make it cut and print? Is this a keeper or take it backer?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

crouger11 said:


> Please can someone help me! I just bought a Roland pc-60 and its seems pretty good but know drivers came with it and I downloaded them from Roland and i can get it to print in photoshop and corel draw and it will cut in Great Cut which seems to be trashy software! How or what do i need to make it cut and print? Is this a keeper or take it backer?


Will it do a test print? Did you see it print before you purchased it? Are there any flashing lights on the unit?
CW


----------



## crouger11 (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes it will test cut and it will print just cant get it to cut


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Are you setting a cut line? and then setting the same color cutline in the print menu?


----------



## crouger11 (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry I had a customer! Do you mean in corel draw ?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes, 
try this...
In Corel make your page 2 x 2 inches (little test). 
Draw a shape on this little page, box, circle, text...
Fill it with whatever color you would like. 
Add a white outline in .oo4 points in width to the shape. 
Select File and Print
Set the Printer to the PC60
If it asks you about changing the orientation, say no.
Go to Properties on this menu at the bottom select Advanced.
Under Document Options select User Size, then Properties
Select Inch and then Add New Material Size you don’t have to give it a name but set the size to 2 x 2 inches in the Material Size box and select OK
This will take you back to the Advance Option menu.
Select the + in front of Cutting if there is one. Select What to cut and have it set to By Color (maybe defaulted)
Select, Select Color and set this to white (note: you need to make sure you used a pure white when you added the cut line. 
Select OK, OK and Ok again. Check the print preview to make sure you and see your shape. If you can send it to the printer. It should print and cut around the shape. If it doesn’t cut. Select the shape and find out what the RGB value is for the outline. Go back into the Advanced setting in the print menu where you set it to color and select Custom and set the same RGB values. And try printing and cutting again.


----------



## crouger11 (Dec 15, 2011)

Ok! Yeahhhh! so i guess it works! Im new to this so if you dont mind i will bother you a few times til i get it right!If you have time ! Thanks! Do you think the machine was worth $500


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes, if it is in good condition. I sold one for that about a year ago. 
No bother, that is what the forum is for, to help you find the answer to your question/problem.
CW


----------



## crouger11 (Dec 15, 2011)

Another question1 Can I print and cut in corel draw or do I need another software?


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

crouger11 said:


> Another question1 Can I print and cut in corel draw or do I need another software?


Yes you can print and cut from CorelDRAW to a PC60 using the Roland PC 60 Windows driver. There are a few hoops you need to go through to do it but once you get in the habit it really isn’t that big of an issue…I printed to the unit that way for years…
But keep in mind you can’t run this on a computer that is running the newer versions of Windows. It will only run on Windows XP Pro or less. You also need to have a Parallel port, I never tried it on a USB to Parallel. 
Here are the key things

· Make the page just a little larger than the design to be printed and cut to same material and ribbon
· Reverse the image on the page before you send to the print driver
· Make sure you have added a cut line to only the shapes you want to cut.
· Your cut line should be always set to .004 points in width
· Your cut line should be set to a color you would not normally use as an outline, I always used white R=255, G= 255, B= 255, this should be set in the color for the outline on screen and also in the driver. Remember the cutter does a cut by color so the two MUST match. 
· Once in the print menu, make sure you set the printable/cuttable page size to match the page size on screen. 

Hope this helps


----------



## crouger11 (Dec 15, 2011)

GREAT! Im using a parallel to usb and wondering if thats why im having small issues1 Its printing and cutting but just don't see how to make it cut and print1Im about to try your way and see1I think I have already tried that but lets see!


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Check the setting...I think the PC 60 may only be a Postscript level 2 and not 3 depending on your version of Windows. 
The most important thing is the cutline (outline) it must be set to .004 point and a matching color on the graphic to what is set in the driver...if not...its not going to cut....


----------



## crouger11 (Dec 15, 2011)

Ok Im lost when you say postscript. What setting do i put it on to make it print then start back over and cut the outine! Sorry for being a slow on understanding!


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

"Ok Im lost when you say postscript. What setting do i put it on to make it print then start back over and cut the outine! Sorry for being a slow on understanding!"


Did you try these steps and did it cut and print? 



Corel Whisperer said:


> In Corel make your page 2 x 2 inches (little test).
> Draw a shape on this little page, box, circle, text...
> Fill it with whatever color you would like.
> Add a white outline in .oo4 points in width to the shape.
> ...


It should print first and then go back and cut the cutline as long as the color matches in the driver and what you have on screen.
What version of Corel are you using? not all had this setting


----------



## crouger11 (Dec 15, 2011)

Corel 5 is the one im using! Can photoshop do it!


----------



## crouger11 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hello Friend are you still around! Pray that you doing well. Need your help again on the Pc60. Cant get it to print.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Are there any flashing lights on the PC-60?


----------



## crouger11 (Dec 15, 2011)

No. It says printer is ready but everytime I print it says print This document failed to print


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

1 Is the driver set to the correct port?
2 Has anything changed since the last time it worked?
3 Did you check the print queue to see if there is a stuck job?
4 Did you restart the CPU and Printer?
5 Did the cable come lose?
6 What program are you printing from?


----------



## crouger11 (Dec 15, 2011)

1.Set to LPT1
2. Nothing has changed
3.no stuck jobs
4.restarted printer. What is cpu?
4.Cable not loose
5. Corel Draw


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

CPU = Computer
Have you tried printing something you have printed in the past? This will let you know if the issue is something with the design. 
Do you see the complete design in Print Preview?


----------



## crouger11 (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes I have tried that. I'm so lost. Never had this problem


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

Corel Whisperer said:


> Yes,
> try this...
> In Corel make your page 2 x 2 inches (little test).
> Draw a shape on this little page, box, circle, text...
> ...


Have you tried running through these steps again?


----------



## crouger11 (Dec 15, 2011)

Yes. I think its a driver issue because it want print or cut. I have used some old projects that has cut before and that doesnt work. Something they updated or did to my computer.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

?!? 
Try uninstalling and reinstalling the driver...other than that I don't know what else to suggest


(What's up with having to log in with every reply now!!!)


----------



## crouger11 (Dec 15, 2011)

Ok!! I know huh!!! lol


----------



## clivelaw (Jul 8, 2009)

Corel Whisperer said:


> Will it do a test print? Did you see it print before you purchased it? Are there any flashing lights on the unit?
> CW


Hi I will try my best to help you,I take it you have the printer drivers installed.

The best program I have found to use is corel draw. Just open your corel and make or import your graphic image,dont forget to outline your image for cutting after you have printed. Then go to print from the drop down menu in corel draw, you should see your printer model if you have installed the print driver properly.

Make sure you go into the printer driver menu and select print and cut and of course dont forget to make all the adustments in the printer driver for cutting pressure and you will see the cut by line or colour. All of these settings are needed to make it print and cut.
I hope this information points you in the right direction to get it working.
Kindest regards Clive


----------



## crouger11 (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks. The computer guy got it back to working. Thanks


----------



## guinter810 (Aug 1, 2013)

Anyone know of a driver for windows 7. Just got a manufactured PC60 and cant find a driver for my computer. 

Or will I need to get another computer just for the printer??


I do use CorelDraw. Looking to print/cut from Corel


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

guinter810 said:


> Anyone know of a driver for windows 7. Just got a manufactured PC60 and cant find a driver for my computer.
> 
> Or will I need to get another computer just for the printer??
> 
> ...


What is your sign software? what is your windows?


----------



## guinter810 (Aug 1, 2013)

Reymond said:


> What is your sign software? what is your windows?



As noted im running Windows 7 prof, I read can still download the XP driver and it will work but the links I found were bad. 

I run my 2 cutters I have now from Corel with plugins. Use a free software (sign blazer ) for HTV with a separate plotter, SB had the PC60 as an option but stops responding probably due to not having a driver


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

guinter810 said:


> As noted im running Windows 7 prof, I read can still download the XP driver and it will work but the links I found were bad.
> 
> I run my 2 cutters I have now from Corel with plugins. Use a free software (sign blazer ) for HTV with a separate plotter, SB had the PC60 as an option but stops responding probably due to not having a driver


I will send you an email. See your mailbox.


----------

